
Covid-19 Can Last for Several Months - imartin2k
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/06/covid-19-coronavirus-longterm-symptoms-months/612679/
======
kasabali
SARS survivors were still suffering a decade later. I'd like to see a recent
study on that.

[https://globalnews.ca/news/404562/sars-10-years-later-how-
ar...](https://globalnews.ca/news/404562/sars-10-years-later-how-are-
survivors-faring-now/)

------
goldenkey
Next we will find out it's like herpes and it's recurrent. This is why I wear
a P-100 respirator [1] outside my home. I'm 30 but I'm still not taking a
chance on an unknown virus. For everyone else who thought they would gain
immunity, and it's no big deal, consider using fuzzy logic [2] next time
instead of impulse.

It is not worth risking a lifetime of regret because wearing a mask is
`uncomfortable.`

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/iVM2SHc.png](https://i.imgur.com/iVM2SHc.png)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzzy_logic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzzy_logic)

~~~
Arnt
I've found that a mask is basically incompatible with a bicycle. Part of it
might be wearing glasses, but not all. So I wonder about your risk
assessment... are you physically fit? Could you run 1km or even half of that?
How do you exercise wearing that mask?

~~~
goldenkey
When in open air, you don't need to wear as strong a mask. A motorcycle mask
would be just fine. Like, if riding a bike, unless stuck in traffic, the
outside air won't be carrying anything concentrated, plus you'll be passing by
it so quickly.

I exercise at home with resistance bands.

